
Digging to the Future – Broadband for the Rural North (B4RN) - revorad
https://vimeo.com/130634706
======
revorad
Cool project I came across via this tweet:

[https://twitter.com/Yorkie71/status/694787981824102400](https://twitter.com/Yorkie71/status/694787981824102400)

" _Frustrated by poor internet access, local communities in the rural north of
England are finding an answer in Broadband for the Rural North (B4RN). This
unique project, built and owned by the community, is on a mission to provide a
future proof fibre optic network to all homes, however remote. This short film
sees Lancashire communities coming together and digging through all weathers
to bring this vital utility to the hardest to reach areas._ "

The B4RN website - [http://b4rn.org.uk/](http://b4rn.org.uk/)

